# help to find out correct SMPS



## tokyodrift3.0 (Feb 10, 2012)

hello guys
 i am config my pc and my spec is:
processor-AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor.
motherboard-MSA 88M.
RAM- 4gb ddr3 tranc.
HD- 1tb seagate 7200rpm.
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6750 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ not clear. what you want to know? SMPS you have or what SMPS you'll need to power this rig properly? the rig will need a 400-500W PSU. FSP Saga II 500W or Corsair CX430W V2.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

do you overclock? your budget?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

Irrespective of overclocking, we will need at least 430 Watt PSU and those options already suggested by SAm are goof enough. 
I would like to add another one:
Seasonic SII 430 @3K, which have 5 years of warranty.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

If OP has OCing in mind he better opt for something more powerful ( read a ~600W PSU ) form some good brand


----------

